# Can i use this shampoo/spray on hedgehogs?



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

can i use this oatmeal shampoo used for puppies it's called "yummies" and smells like cotton candy! I used it on two of my 3 hedgehogs and they love bath time and it made snuggle time smell soooo much better lol  Do you think this shampoo is safe when used in small amounts? i also got the finishing spray but i wasnt sure if that was safe for hedgies or not! 
opinions would be amazing! thanks

heres a link to the brand: http://www.fetch4pets.com/yummies.php?CategoryID=30


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't. It's actually really strong smelling and would irritate their respiratory system.


----------



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

o no, i wouldn't have bought it if it was to strong, it's a very light scent and you can't smell it unless they are cuddled under your chin  i probaly will safe the spray for my dogs but i am really wondering is it ok to use shampoo when you do give them a bath? The shampoo said it was enriched with oatmeal so i wasn't sure if that was good for their skin or not? My hedgehogs seem alot happier after bathtime and they smell alot better too!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I've smelled it before and it was pretty strong to me. They don't need it, to be honest. I wouldn't want to risk it.
Use a special kind of shampoo, like the Aveeno for babies. It has a light blue cap and is found in the baby aisle. It's tear free and very lightly scented.


----------



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

o ok  thank you so much for your help/time and if anyone else would like to post their prefered shampoo or soap please do!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I just avoid shampoo completely, even the kind for babies. A body wash/bath wash is your best option - unscented or very lightly scented. Aveeno has a ton of options, and they have both an adult and baby version of an oatmeal bath/body wash. I use the regular adult one. St. Ives also has an oatmeal bath wash that's pretty similar.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I use the Aveeno baby wash/shampoo that's shown above. Its very gentle, scentless, tearless and has oatmeal in it. Most products made for dogs or puppies are scented to cover up the "dog smell" of dogs and isn't good for a hedgie's sensitive nose.


----------



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

I actually bathed two of my hedgies tonight in the dog shampoo without thinking of their poor nose  do you think there will be any side effects from the dog shampoo or can it harm them now or in the long run? Should i keep a close eye on them tonight? these are like my children, they mean the world to me!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> . . . do you think there will be any side effects from the dog shampoo or can it harm them now or in the long run? . . .


You'll probably be fine. Like children, our hedgies aren't likely to die because we used the wrong shampoo; didn't do exactly the right and proper thing for this, that and the other; and so forth. I would just not use the dog shampoo again. You'll also want to keep in mind that for many animals that really heavily on their sniffers to monitor their environs, their noses are precision instruments and can be fragile.
..................................................................

I don't use the Aveeno shown above, but they have a bajillion products. I use 'Aveeno, Active Naturals, Skin Relief, Body Wash, Fragrance Free, with soothing oatmeal' (UPC: 381370036463). I mix several good dollops into the bath water and also put several dollops on her toothbrush and put it directly over her quills and back. She gets the 'soap bath' every three months. I try to keep the body wash away from the top of the head, ears, eyes, face, nose - using the brush for 'close work' (and not getting that close). I finish with an extremely thorough rinse. She is really good about being under the tap and I run gallons and gallons of water over her (again, being careful of ears, eyes, face, nose . . .). To my surprise, she seems to really like the big rinses under the tap, so it is a rare treat. (Be sure to use warm water - not hot, not cold.)

She gets three foot and belly baths a week (water only), with a gentle quill brushing (which she enjoys and which also keeps her nicely occupied). I'm don't use a lot of water over her back on the regular 'mini-washes' - but you don't need a lot. Someone mentioned in a recently thread (and phrased it exceptionally well) that the quills are much dirtier (day to day) than you think they are. Just think of the wheel - and the poop and pee flying all over.

She's never shown any tendency toward dry skin, so that is something I monitor but don't worry too much about with the system that we have.


----------

